

Test-driving a Node.JS API - dinosaurs
http://www.jorisooms.be/testing-your-node-api-with-supertest/

======
dinosaurs
Decided to start a blog. First blog post. Been playing around with Node.JS for
a bit and after my Memo From Santa (memofromsanta.com) API turned out to
return incorrect data, I decided to adopt a test-driven approach.

Any suggestions, improvements, criticism is always welcome.

